# Hap Limax male mostly red



## gacichlids (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi-- I kept the most beautiful of my Hap limax male fry and he originally had a lot of blue and yellow, now he is totally a dark blood red, not bright red, with no yellow and practically a white streak along topline and no blue or yellow at all. He looks completely different.

He is a beautiful, deep red all over, the tail completely red and dorsal mostly red toward back, esp. breeding. Is this much variation common among hap limax or a sign that I need fresh blood, or simply another "phase" the fish is going through, or typical breeding color variation? He's about a year old, maybe a little less, had a few spawns, and just turned this color in the last few months. He's really fiesty compared to his father and looks completely different right now. He used to look like his dad only better.


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

can we see some pictures?


----------



## gacichlids (Sep 19, 2007)

Sure, I will take a new one so you can see what I mean. Here is what he used to look like:









Now he is all red and the blue is white/gray color and he is a more maroon type red, like a blood red. I will post the other, more recent picture tomorrow.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

hi This fish looks alot like H.sp"red fire" Uganda and not H.limax.
xris


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

samaki said:


> hi This fish looks alot like H.sp"red fire" Uganda and not H.limax.
> xris


That was my thought as well.
Kevin


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

i agree as well, better picture would be helpfull


----------



## gacichlids (Sep 19, 2007)

He sure looks exactly like one now. I was sold them as "Flamebacks" from a LPS owner who got them from a big breeder. He said they were hap limax, and when young they have more yellow, but so do the uganda reds and he also had Uganda Reds. Perhaps he mixed them up. I know the father of this fish looked quite different from the dominant uganda red he had, but maybe it was just a variation. The fish now looks exactly like a uganda red now. Thanks for the help. I just wondered if it was a variation or misidentification.

I'll post a new picture when I get a chance and I think you will definitely have the same opinion you do now.


----------

